# Has Anyone Ever Had To Euthanize A Foster Dog?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I foster for my local shelter and take the dogs who need a little more work before being adopted. Normally things go well, but a few months ago I got a dog who had severe resource guarding (to the point of trying to attack you literally), and it progressed to aggression towards people, even those people he knew. I know it was the right thing to do because there is no way a dog like that can be safely placed. Even if someone were experienced, it's just not responsible. 


I feel incredibly guilty still. This sounds crazy, but he wasn't all bad. He was bad enough to be very dangerous though. I think the hardest part me was seeing how he improved in some areas, but we still weren't able to help him. Helping him meant letting him go.

Has anyone ever gone through this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A dog I fostered on weekends was adopted out with a bite history. The adopters knew about it prior. She is a new dog trainer and is experienced with dogs. She gave him the best 7 months of his life before he became to erratic in aggression to handle. 

It's truly a terrible thing. But you gave this dog a chance and then you helped to release him from his demons. Only you know what exactly happened. You have to come to terms in your own way. 

I am very VERY sorry you had to experience this. Just accept that you made the right decision for him and for any people potentially involved. The only other option would be for him to live his life out in a cage, isolated from people.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bear with me.

Bud was sold as a pup to a young man who the breeder thought just needed some coaching. The terms of the sale were that the pup would regularly attend training classes starting at 4 months old.
He never showed up. Repeated attempts to contact and get the pup brought in were met with stall tactics and evasion.
At 11 months old the pup was located and repossessed. Severe abuse, neglect and failure to provide were the reasons. The breeder brought him back in, evaluated and made the decision to euthanize the following morning. It was my turn to check the dogs that night. 
The short version is, I was drawn by something I saw in his eyes and intervened to save his life. I spent 2 hours begging for his life and was granted a reprieve, on the condition that if I could not prove him sound and manageable in 2 weeks I would be the one responsible for taking him in.
My boss was not being cruel, he saw what he saw and thought he was teaching me a lesson about throwing good money after bad. In his opinion the dog was far enough gone that it would be kinder to let him find peace. And let me assure you, this was a good man who lived and breathed for these dogs.
So I took home an 11 month old dog with a severally injured back leg, a bullet in him, broken ribs, severally underweight, dehydrated and mean as ****. No one but me could get near him. 
Fast forward to now. 
I ended up keeping Bud, because he had a nasty habit of mauling handlers.
No amount of training and work has ever overcome his suspicion and dislike of people. For the first several years he was kept in a huge run, isolated and alone. In the almost 13 years he has lived with me I have not been able to have a vacation. I take him camping to places no other people are, he has bitten me, my husband and a few people who were stupid enough to ignore the chains, locks and signs.
I have had to plan get togethers around the time so he can be safely let out to go pee and be exercised. I had to become adept at handling a raging 95lb dog. He is my prince, my buddy, my handsome old man. He is much loved and adored. He cuddles momma, and is well spoiled.
In hindsight, my boss was right. Bud should have been put down. I condemned him to a life in a prison, and me along with him. I love him dearly. In better hands he may have come further, but I have my doubts. He has good if not stellar breeding and should have been much more then he is. The abuse he suffered early on had a profound impact on him and by keeping him alive I forced him to endure a life of isolation. It isn't a mistake I would repeat.
We can't undo bad breeding or bad treatment and sometimes the kindness isn't in keeping them alive, it's in letting them go. It's not a nice lesson, but it is a necessary one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> We can't undo bad breeding or bad treatment and sometimes the kindness isn't in keeping them alive, it's in letting them go.


And nothing more needs to be said after this statement. :hugs:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I haven't but after living for years with a reactive rescue, if a dog can't be rehabilitated, it's kinder to put them down. We are so indoctrinated to think every dog can be saved, but it's cruel to the dog and to any people he might harm to adopt him out. The no-kill shelters have their hands tied. There are good reasons why dogs are given up. If anyone is to blame, it's people who breed unstable dogs and who don't socialize or train their puppies. If more people knew how to do that, there would be fewer dogs that can't live in homes and land in shelters where kind and sensitive volunteers like you end up feeling terrible.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had to do this several times, one with the consent of the shelter. It is awful to do but had to be done for the dog's and the public's sake. At least they died while loved and not alone somewhere on a street or other forgotten place. I never felt guilty but terribly sad as they were like my own dogs in my heart. After one case I went back to the shelter and got an adoptable dog (Pit) that was scheduled to be euthanized for overcrowding (maybe breed-specific) purposes, took her home, fostered her for a few weeks and found her a good "home" with a trucker whose Pitty, his co-driver, just had died. I needed a success story after having to let a dog go.
I have stopped fostering a few years ago as it became harder and harder to say goodbye to them, even when they went to good homes.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have. I fostered a female with Austin German Shepherd rescue. We had no history on her but she had two unprovoked bites while in my home. I knew what I had to do. I couldn't pass her on to an adoptive family, and I couldn't keep her in my home. I held her as she died and stroked her head and told her she was a good girl. In the end that was all I could do for her and considering the other possible outcomes it was the kindest thing I could have done.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, I had to euthanize a foster that was also a really bad resource guarder. It was the best, most responsible decision I could make for that particular dog.

It is hard to do, no doubt about that. But sometimes it really is the safest, most humane choice for the dog and the community. 
Sheilah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree that it is kinder to put a dog down in some instances, whether bad breeding, or seriously bad environment/abuse and or neglect. 

I just want to add that only some dogs cannot overcome even the worst situations. So there is nothing wrong with trying to give them a chance. We know that humans are at the source of what caused the dog to be who he is. And sometimes humans can work with the dog and repair the damage. And sometimes they can't. 

I've gotten a few dogs back, most of them were just poorly managed/not trained, but one was abused. She came back to me with her leg swelled way up, and wanting nothing to do with people including me. They had kids so that was another area that I had to be mindful of. I had to heal her body and give her some time so that she could trust people again. She is currently one of my sweetest bitches that I would trust with anyone. She is with me because I do not want her to fall into the wrong hands again. 

I am sorry you are going through this. It had to be a tough decision.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Seltzer, that must be heartbreaking to screen buyers before placing and then find out a dog was abused, in spite of all your efforts. I couldn't be a breeder. It would be too hard to place dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> Seltzer, that must be heartbreaking to screen buyers before placing and then find out a dog was abused, in spite of all your efforts. I couldn't be a breeder. It would be too hard to place dogs.


 I don't think most people set out to get a puppy to abuse it. Just like, most people do not set out to have children in order to abuse them. And, it is not always possible to know who people are by an e-mail, phone conversation, and meeting them for an hour or two when everyone is gaga over squirming puppies. 

Some of the people you work with probably are heavy handed at home with their kids, but you would never know it. Someone you may know may be putting up with serious abuse from a spouse or even a boy friend. Abuse takes so many forms. It is true that much abuse is really only one step beyond neglect, and neglect can be so many things. People neglect training, and then become furious with a puppy for committing infractions they couldn't possibly avoid, and then it is abuse. 

But the dog, she is fine. She has forgotten her ordeal, and trusts me completely. Furthermore, she adores the little girls. So, in the end, no harm done. Other animals don't fare so well. I have met great people who now have my dogs. You can't give up on people as a whole because some are weak and some are mean.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She has a happy ending. I love that dogs can forget. Our rescue was treated horribly before she was found, but she was very young and seems to have forgotten. We were fortunate, her foster home was perfect for her, so by the time we adopted her, much of her early neglect was behind her. She was abandoned as a tiny baby when she was found. She was starving and scrounging for food at that young age, when someone saw movement in some bushes and realized it was a living puppy. They kept her in the foster home with other animals so she didn't lose out on the littermate interactions until she was well, and then we got her. We wondered if the whole litter was abandoned and she is the only survivor.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I feel so badly for people who are going through these difficult situations! We are struggling with a situation in our house right now. I do not want to hi-jack the thread, so I guess I should start another. I'm afraid I am not tech savvy with internet etiquette! It is just so hard for dog loving people to have to make sometimes really hard choices!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Bless all of you, and everyone who fosters or works with rescues, for your loving hearts and tender care.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I knew it was the best thing for him despite the fact that he lived with us for 5 months, and improved greatly with the resource guarding, but started getting worse with people in general. The reason why it took so long for the decision to be made was because he had so many good qualities, if that makes sense. He loved other dogs, cats, playing ball, and swimming. 


Seeing his 'normal' sides on his good days made it seem almost silly to even consider putting him to sleep. Even though it was very eventful when we took him into the vet, and he didn't just peacefully go to sleep, I felt that it was important for me to be there with him. It was one of the most painful things in my life, despite all of his issues.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, Gharissc, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I know your heart is aching.

Every responsible rescue has had to face this sometime. I sometimes think going through this is "coming of age" as a rescuer -- when it stops being happy endings, hearts, and rainbows and becomes lots of tears and guilt. These are the experiences that cause people to burn out and give up. These dogs' endings leave behind feelings of regret, guilt, inadequacy, and failure in even the most seasoned, experienced rescuers. When experienced rescuers meet over drinks and pour their hearts out to one another, these dogs' stories are the ones that get told among trusted friends: they're the dogs that still haunt their rescuers, sometimes _years_ later. 

No matter how good, careful, and ethical the rescue is, these situations will always _totally _suck. Dedicated foster parents feel like they failed the dog, or are betraying its trust or both. Intake coordinators beat themselves up for missing "something"--any clue that the dog had this darkness or insanity in it during the shelter evaluation. The board members involved in the decision feel miserable, as no one gets into rescue to do this. The vets feel awful as they didn't go into this profession to put down healthy dogs. Trainers involved with the rescue feel dejected for not having been able to help. It's just a lose, lose, lose for everybody. Worse, good foster parents sometimes end up leaving, even when they totally support the decision, because their hearts ache too much to go through this. That denies a future adoptable dog a space to get into rescue, possibly costing another life. 

If the decision-making process was sound and fair, all you can do is hug your rescue friends, and support each other through this sad time. Forgive each other, and most importantly, remind each other to forgive yourselves.

You gave the dog a chance. You tried, when so many would look away. That dog undoubtedly had a good last few months. You were courageous and kind to have been there for him at the end.

My heart goes out to you, and all involved with your rescue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was involved with someone local that adopted a pup from the local SPCA I fostered for. She got a long coat GSD pup after the litter survived parvo. New owner was involved in rescue at another shelter, knew how to deal with shelter dogs and still is involved in rescue. 
She took the pup to the SPCA to get 2nd set of vax and the pup slipped the collar due to her extreme fear. She was on the run for a week(cold early spring weather), local news picked up the story.
Finally live trapped and returned to her new owner. This poor pup had demons within....afraid of the washer, dryer, shadows, with every step forward there were two steps back. Owner use to post here for advice. Finally after 3 years of trying everything to help this dog overcome, she had her put down. I wonder if it was the parvo that messed up her brain, or possible poor genetics. 
Rest in Peace Roxy...you were loved but it wasn't enough to overcome the monsters in your head.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a Yorkie mix foster named Teddy, he came to me at 15 years old and I knew he was palliative and would not be adopted out, his family dumped him at a shelter and walked away. Sweetest boy you'd ever meet, just wanted a lap to lie on and feel safe. After seeing our vet he ended up being in end stage kidney failure, rotten teeth to the point it was only tarter holding the few left in, ulcers in both eyes, and so matted it was disgusting. His paws were so caked with fur the groomer said it's been years since he's touched the ground

He was groomed, went under to get all his teeth pulled (kidneys were flushed before and after), and he got to eat whatever food he wanted (he only liked the duck flavor of Holistic Select). He came with me to all our events, he had a doggie stroller so he rode in style and got to enjoy life without effort. He had a large warm bed to snuggle on every night and found the wonders of the Tim Hortons drive thru and their timbits!

About three weeks into care he started having what I called Spaz attacks where he would drop and frantically paw his face. Took him into the vet and figured it was pain so upped his Tramadol, which really didn't do anything. I resorted to sleeping on the ground with him as I was sure he would flip off the bed. Last night he was all over the place and I ended up falling down several stairs (he was in my arms but ok) because I was so exhausted. So was he, he went to the vet for the last time and we did all the testing we could. The ulcers were still there so it could have been pain from those, or it was seizures which honestly did make sense. But they were coming so rapidly it was cluster seizures 

He had no quality of life left at that point so I let the other board members know and he was in my arms when he was put to sleep. He's buried at my parents farm and I still have a chunk of his hair saved.


----------

